# My Girl Allie



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Dave and welcome to the forum. It sounds like you have a difficult time with Allie. I've had no experience with any fungus disease, but I hear it's time-consuming to diagnose and takes a fair while to treat. I really have no suggestions - it would depend on the friend to whether I'd leave my dog with them.
I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello Dave and welcome.

I am so sorry that you are having these serious health concerns with your precious Allie without a definitive diagnosis.

Have you considered taking her to the VCVM with all her tests and medical records so that you can get a DVM specialist to diagnose what is going on with Allie?

I'm not sure where you are located in Saskatchewan.

It is beyond heart wrenching when we know something is wrong and we don't know what to do or how to help.

Wishing you all the best to get to the bottom of what is going on with Allie and hoping for a positive outcome for you both...please keep us posted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry your beautiful Allie isn't doing well and you're faced with this difficult decision to leave her with a friend or take her with you. 

Wishing you all the best, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Hi there,


I am sorry my post scared you. These pups are such a vital piece of us and when they're ill it is extremely hard. I don't have a lot of insight on what may be going on with your sweet, gorgeous, girl. All I can offer is prayers and good thoughts that your sweet pup has many more years with you. 


Sending love and positive thoughts,


Lisa


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Lisa, 

Please don't worry, it didn't scare me. It was that the way you felt and expressed what you were going through. It is the exact way I'm feeling these last few weeks. Thanks for you thoughts.

Dave


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

Just had to say my beautiful girl Allie passed away tonight. It was so fast, from the initial signs to now. I'm heartbroken, lost my best friend and it's tough to say goodbye.............. Give your hound a hug for Allie, and cherish every moment


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, I'm so very, very sorry. What a shock! Did you ever find out what was wrong?


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you, it was a terrible shock. I'm devastated. She had just tested negative for Blasto so the vet started her on Prednisone hoping it would help her breathing. She was on it for less than 2 days before she passed. I was at the vet again today because her breathing was becoming more labored and she said to give it another day or two, to hopefully show some improvement but we ran out of time. I think it was Hemangio, as it happened so quickly. Lost my baby and just feel empty inside.......


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, I suppose that is possible. Whatever the cause, it's a tragic loss of a much-loved girl. Until I came on this forum,I'd never come across hemangiosarcoma. Now, the rotten disease seems to be taking all the best dogs. It isn't fair.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry !! 

Run free Allie girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of Allie. We have lost 2 dogs to that awful disease.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dave,


I am so incredibly sorry for your loss of sweet Allie.


Sending love and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dave, I'm so very sorry to read Allie passed, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*



Dave S said:


> Just had to say my beautiful girl Allie passed away tonight. It was so fast, from the initial signs to now. I'm heartbroken, lost my best friend and it's tough to say goodbye.............. Give your hound a hug for Allie, and cherish every moment


Dave: I am heartbroken for you, I know how it feels. I am glad you were there.
I've added Allie to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html

My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her. They thought my Smooch had: blastomycosis, lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Dave S said:


> Just had to say my beautiful girl Allie passed away tonight. It was so fast, from the initial signs to now. I'm heartbroken, lost my best friend and it's tough to say goodbye.............. Give your hound a hug for Allie, and cherish every moment


Dave...I am so, so sorry...crying with you now....it is excruciating to say good bye for now, as many of us know.

Please try to take some comfort in knowing that you did everything possible to help Allie and that you were both surrounded by the love you shared until the end, until you meet again....**** this dreaded evil disease that take so many of our babies!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Allie. You did everything possible for her....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry, I am just seeing your post now. I'm so sorry about Allie.

It sounds very similar to my story. My Austin starting acting differently (ie. not wanting his favorite foods) and his breath was bad. We took him to the vet several times about the breath but they kept saying nothing was wrong. Finally, they took x-rays and noticed his chest was fully of the "puffy clouds" so diagnosed him with blasto. We started treatment immediately but several days later, his tests came back negative. We were then referred to Saskatoon to see the oncologist. After numerous tests, a couple of weeks of waiting for results of those tests, he was diagnosed with cancer. That was in May. We had him on several medications and as a last resort, opted for chemo. He had his first treatment on June 21.....on June 23, we said good-bye to him. It was so aggressive and so fast. Austin was my life....my heart dog. He was only 7.5 years old. 


My previous Golden was 12.5 when he passed from hemangio; although he gave us 17 months following his diagnosis. I still have 2 Goldens at home but nothing has been the same since Austin has been gone. He had such a presence. I miss him more than I thought possible. He took a big part of my heart with him.


So sorry again about your girl.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Laurie, Actually when I was looking on the forums here for any kind of help/ideas, I saw your posts about Austin and I was thinking how remarkably similar they were. I wanted to say how sorry I was to you about his passing but I've been so heartbroken, 7 1/2 is way too young. Allie had the same X-ray results but went SO fast. I initially treated for Blasto, but then tests came back negative. She was only into her second day of new treatments when she left me. My first golden, Molly, was only 7 when hemangio claimed her. It's been 3 weeks now, but I'm still devastated. Like you she was my life and heart dog, and was always with me. The memories of everything we did together are still too fresh and vivid. After 10 1/2 years it's hard to say goodbye, and know the daily routines/rituals will never be the same.... I'm glad you have 2 Goldens now to help with the healing. I saw your Facebook page, all beautiful dogs. I'm just in Regina and while I've thought of another Golden, I think it's just too soon right now. In my mind they are the perfect companion...... Take care , Dave


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post about Allie. I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you. Allie will live in your heart forever!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Dave S said:


> Just had to say my beautiful girl Allie passed away tonight. It was so fast, from the initial signs to now. I'm heartbroken, lost my best friend and it's tough to say goodbye.............. Give your hound a hug for Allie, and cherish every moment


I love the name Allie! Sounds like my Smooch and Allie may have died from the same thing. Smooch only had 10% of her lung function at the end. This all happened in two weeks. They thought it was blasto, lymphoma, or hemangiosarcoma. I KNOW the pain. The only thing that heals the pain for myself and my hubby, is to adopt another needy dog. 

Can't remember if I put Allie on the Rainbow Bridge List, so I am going to do that now. Hope you will stay on this forum.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I just wanted to say how very sorry I am to hear about the loss of Allie, what a beautiful girl, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dave I am very sorry of your loss of sweet Allie. I know that pain very well as many of us do. Losing my heart dog, my Buddy was the hardest thing I have ever experienced in my life. Grieving is not an event it is the process and sometimes could take longer than we thought it would, give yourself time to heal. Hugs.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks very much, yes it's taking a very long time. There are still a few "firsts" I'm dealing with, you know the first time doing a certain thing without her. For example, if I'm in a hurry I sometimes heat up a pot pie for a quick bite. As soon as I took it out of the fridge she was right there, because she knew the deal.... she would get a little off the bottom and get to lick the dish clean. I would usually find it somewhere in the corner of the next room about a half hour later, clean as a whistle. Last night was the first time since she left that I had one and it set off a new wave of tears as I thought to myself "there's no need to leave anything on the bottom anymore"..... She was such a big part of my life and really helped in dealing with my mothers passing in January. Because I was able to take her out to work with me most times, were together every day. I never thought about boarding her in a kennel, not that there's anything wrong with that. To go from that to nothing, in such a short time, is what I"m having trouble with. I was hoping to have at least a few more great years with her, because she was in such great shape and seemingly healthy, but now she's gone to........ As I read through the forums so many of us have lost heart dogs, some too young and too fast. I know it will take time and I will hopefully start to feel better, I'm just unbearably sad right now...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. The firsts are so incredibly hard!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She was incredibly beautiful and you can tell she knew she was loved. So sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*



Dave S said:


> Thanks very much, yes it's taking a very long time. There are still a few "firsts" I'm dealing with, you know the first time doing a certain thing without her. For example, if I'm in a hurry I sometimes heat up a pot pie for a quick bite. As soon as I took it out of the fridge she was right there, because she knew the deal.... she would get a little off the bottom and get to lick the dish clean. I would usually find it somewhere in the corner of the next room about a half hour later, clean as a whistle. Last night was the first time since she left that I had one and it set off a new wave of tears as I thought to myself "there's no need to leave anything on the bottom anymore"..... She was such a big part of my life and really helped in dealing with my mothers passing in January. Because I was able to take her out to work with me most times, were together every day. I never thought about boarding her in a kennel, not that there's anything wrong with that. To go from that to nothing, in such a short time, is what I"m having trouble with. I was hoping to have at least a few more great years with her, because she was in such great shape and seemingly healthy, but now she's gone to........ As I read through the forums so many of us have lost heart dogs, some too young and too fast. I know it will take time and I will hopefully start to feel better, I'm just unbearably sad right now...


Dave: I am so sorry, I know how it hurts!!:frown2:


----------

